# DAD



## Pincopallino (19 Agosto 2021)

Fate una previsione sul futuro anno scolastico.
Secondo voi come andrà?
Io ho come la sensazione che sarà la fotocopia dello scorso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Agosto 2021)

Miiii....
No un altro anno in dad no!!!
Mi rifiuto...
I ragazzi hanno bisogno di frequentare la scuola!!!
Saranno anche quasi tutti vaccinati....


----------



## patroclo (19 Agosto 2021)

attendo gli sviluppi della variate al ritorno delle vacanze per fare una previsione.
Credo si lavorerà su quarantene più mirate... la scuola non ha fatto niente per migliorare gli spazi e la vivibilità


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> attendo gli sviluppi della variate al ritorno delle vacanze per fare una previsione.
> Credo si lavorerà su quarantene più mirate... la scuola non ha fatto niente per migliorare gli spazi e la vivibilità


Come nemmeno sono state potenziate le linee dei Bus….
Pochi giorni fa ero a Cracovia, su un autobus di quelli snodati.  Io ero seduto dietro in ultima fila con numero 2 e numero 3, mentre mia moglie numero 1 e numero 4 erano davanti.
Io avevo la mascherina abbassata, ma giuro me l’ero dimenticata perché cerco di tenerla sempre anche dove effettivamente forse nemmeno servirebbe.
Ebbene, l’autista ferma il mezzo, esce dal suo loculo, apre le porte, scende dal Bus, percorre la strada fino a dietro, mi chiama e mi invita a scendere o ad alzare la mascherina. Gran figuraemmerd, il solito italiano cafone e menefreghista, nessuno ha fatto una piega, appena l’ho rialzata, è tornato davanti, salito, chiuso le porte e ripartito.


----------



## patroclo (19 Agosto 2021)

Contavo su una scena alla Ajeje Brazorf


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Contavo su una scena alla Ajeje Brazorf


Mia moglie una volta scesi: sei un coglione!


----------



## patroclo (19 Agosto 2021)

merita Cracovia?


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Agosto 2021)

Si respira, non so come dire, l’essenza architettonica del comunismo che comunque ha saputo conservare, come anche a Praga ove ero settimana scorsa, tutti i simboli religiosi, a differenza invece del Nazismo che non ha avuto rispetto di nulla.
Una guida italiana ci ha portati a vedere il quartiere degli operai, il castello, la città vecchia, le miniere di sale e poi Auschwitz. Ci ha guidati nei quartieri dei rastrellamenti di massa degli ebrei. Naturalmente raccontando storia dei luoghi e aneddoti.  A Praga abbiamo fatto altrettanto visitando Terezin, che a differenza di Auschwitz  nato come campo di sterminio, era un campo di concentramento, ove appunto si concentravano masse di ebrei con fini logistici e di propaganda. 
Siamo stati a vedere anche la cripta dove e’ avvenuta la scena finale della morte degli attentatori a Reynard Heydrick, ricostruita poi nel film Missione Antropoid che ti consiglio di vedere.
Due città ricchissime di storia per chi come me ne e‘ appassionato.
Ricchissime anche di birra, buonissima e pastosa, 1 euro e 50 a boccale da mezzo litro.
Sconsiglio le visite con ragazzi perché a lungo andare per loro noiose.


----------



## patroclo (19 Agosto 2021)

grazie, praga la conosco però voglio tuffarmi in polonia e godermi quel che rimane del rigore postsovietico


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Agosto 2021)

Quando pensi di andarci? Ocio che in inverno, mi diceva la guida si scende quotidianamente a meno 20/25. 
Io ci sono andato in camper, a nessun confine mi hanno chiesto il GP come nemmeno in nessun ristorante, cenando tranquillamente dentro.
Vai a veder la città degli operai, ma visita anche le periferie come faccio solitamente io sugli autobus, non sui taxi turistici, prendi i bus che prendono loro e vai nei sobborghi.


----------



## patroclo (19 Agosto 2021)

appena ho soldi e tempo....punterei alle mezze stagioni


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Fate una previsione sul futuro anno scolastico.
> Secondo voi come andrà?
> Io ho come la sensazione che sarà la fotocopia dello scorso.


Egoisticamente lo spererei anche 
In realtà mi auguro con non sia così


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Egoisticamente lo spererei anche
> In realtà mi auguro con non sia così


????
Preferisci che i figli stiano in dad???


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quando pensi di andarci? Ocio che in inverno, mi diceva la guida si scende quotidianamente a meno 20/25.
> Io ci sono andato in camper, a nessun confine mi hanno chiesto il GP come nemmeno in nessun ristorante, cenando tranquillamente dentro.
> Vai a veder la città degli operai, ma visita anche le periferie come faccio solitamente io sugli autobus, non sui taxi turistici, prendi i bus che prendono loro e vai nei sobborghi.


Io a Praga ci sono stata sotto Natale 
Sono stata fortunata al massimo è scesa a -1
Splendida sotto Natale 
Cracovia molto bella ma ricordo questo costante odore di cibo ovunque che diventava nauseante 
Auswitch  e Birkenau sono stati una delle esperienze più forti che ho vissuto 
Splendide le miniere di sale


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ????
> Preferisci che i figli stiano in dad???


Almeno lo promuovono e sfanghiamo la maturità   Ne va della mia salute mentale 
Ovviamente scherzo…però un fondo di verità c’è


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Almeno lo promuovono e sfanghiamo la maturità   Ne va della mia salute mentale
> Ovviamente scherzo…però un fondo di verità c’è



No io ad un altro anno in dad non resisto...
Inizierò a drogarmi in maniera sistematica...
Poi prego che almeno il piccolo visto che inizierà la prima liceo sia sempre in presenza...
Perché altrimenti quello mi si mura in camera e non esce più...

E poi scuola nuova ..corso particolare col potenziamento della inglese...
Mi viene già da piangere...
In dad non farà un cazzo...


----------

